# The Impulse to Predict



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been thinking lately about what seems to be a natural human impulse to predict outcomes. Some people enjoy predicting who will win the Oscars or sporting events. We like to put odds on future events and have pools and brackets for NCAA tournaments. We enjoy the satisfaction of having "called it." Now, some of this is surely okay: being able to see how events might unfold, and to plan accordingly, is wise. For example, estimating how an economic investment will work itself out is clearly a wise use of resources. But I wonder if there is also a sinful component to some predictions that seem to be made for the sake of predicting. A few questions:

1. Is there anything wrong with attempts at prediction if they don't involve trying to discern the future through supernatural means? That is, is there anything wrong with trying to guess based on the facts? Is arrogance the problem?

2. If it is sometimes wrong, but not always, what makes the difference? Is it when our attempts to predict come from a failure to trust God's providence?

This may be a strange issue, but I was just thinking about it, and wondering if others had thoughts. I'm not sure why it struck me that the urge to predict may be the manifestation of some sinful tendency.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 28, 2009)

Using what God has plainly made available doesn't seem to be a problem- Christ didn't castigate the Pharisee's for reading the signs of future weather. He did rebuke them for failing to read the signs of the times- the prophecies given in Scripture. However, seeking the ungodly (spiritualists) for guidance into the future is forbidden- as specifically decried in the Pentateuch and seen when Saul sought the witch of Endor.

Theognome


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> *Using what God has plainly made available doesn't seem to be a problem- Christ didn't castigate the Pharisee's for reading the signs of future weather. * He did rebuke them for failing to read the signs of the times- the prophecies given in Scripture. However, seeking the ungodly (spiritualists) for guidance into the future is forbidden- as specifically decried in the Pentateuch and seen when Saul sought the witch of Endor.
> 
> Theognome



Yes, I definitely think this type of prediction is not only okay, but is good. We have been given the information and the capacity to understand how events may unfold, and this allows us to plan. Likewise, predictions of how people will respond to events allow us to serve them better, or to give them better advice. I am wondering more about completely useless predictions, like who will win Best Supporting Actress at the Oscars nest year -- questions that have no practical effect on our behavior. If nothing else, it is a frivolous line of thought and bad stewardship of time.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 28, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > *Using what God has plainly made available doesn't seem to be a problem- Christ didn't castigate the Pharisee's for reading the signs of future weather. * He did rebuke them for failing to read the signs of the times- the prophecies given in Scripture. However, seeking the ungodly (spiritualists) for guidance into the future is forbidden- as specifically decried in the Pentateuch and seen when Saul sought the witch of Endor.
> ...



If we use our predictions as fact, there's a problem- or if we strive to profit from them as in gambling pools and such. Anything we do can be done sinfully of course, but behaviour can also be redeemed. Hearty discussions about current events can have a positive sharpening affect as well.

Theognome


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> If we use our predictions as fact, there's a problem- or if we strive to profit from them as in gambling pools and such. Anything we do can be done sinfully of course, but behaviour can also be redeemed. Hearty discussions about current events can have a positive sharpening affect as well.



I think you're right. Perhaps there is nothing at all inherently wrong with guessing, but I am feeling prickings of conscience about having wasted time thinking about unimportant questions.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 28, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > If we use our predictions as fact, there's a problem- or if we strive to profit from them as in gambling pools and such. Anything we do can be done sinfully of course, but behaviour can also be redeemed. Hearty discussions about current events can have a positive sharpening affect as well.
> ...



Relevant to questions of faith, what isn't inherently unimportant? If the questions are unimportant, I see no problem- as long as we don't attempt to assign value to them that doesn't properly exist. Consider the American Idol thread- there's many people giving their 'predictions' concerning who will be voted off the next day, but these aren't positions of value- just opinions. Having an opinion isn't itself a sinful thing, it's what we do with them and how we esteem our opinions that can cause trouble.

Theognome


----------



## py3ak (Apr 29, 2009)

I think you're on to something, Evie. "Knowing" what will happen gives us a feeling of control - whereas we don't know what a day may bring forth. Also, by making confident predictions you annoy/trouble anyone who hopes for a different outcome.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 29, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> 1. Is there anything wrong with attempts at prediction if they don't involve trying to discern the future through supernatural means? That is, is there anything wrong with trying to guess based on the facts? Is arrogance the problem?



No. I don't think that prediction in and of itself is "wrong". A person's motive may be wrong, rendering the entire action wrong, but aside from motive I don't know that there is anything inherently wrong either some or all of the time--assuming, of course, that supernatural means are not the method used.



> 2. If it is sometimes wrong, but not always, what makes the difference? Is it when our attempts to predict come from a failure to trust God's providence?



Well, yes, that would fall under the category of a wrong motive, I think. Still, it's not the action that's wrong, but the motive.



> This may be a strange issue, but I was just thinking about it, and wondering if others had thoughts. I'm not sure why it struck me that the urge to predict may be the manifestation of some sinful tendency.



It may well be. However, I think it's the _motive_ that would make it right or wrong--not the predicting in and of itself.


----------



## Tim (Apr 29, 2009)

I think this verse is relevant:



> Jas 4:13 Come now, you who say, "Today or tomorrow we will go into such and such a town and spend a year there and trade and make a profit"--
> Jas 4:14 yet you do not know what tomorrow will bring. What is your life? For you are a mist that appears for a little time and then vanishes.
> Jas 4:15 Instead you ought to say, "If the Lord wills, we will live and do this or that."


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it is more than "religiosity" to be careful to note that our plans are contingent upon God's blessing. "Lord willing" is sometimes carelessly thrown around, but I think it can, and should, be an acknowledgment on our dependance on God. 

As far as predicting, we live in an ordered universe. We also live in a fallen world where some patterns are predictable based on what we see in scripture and that is reflected in Ecclesiastes where we learn that there is nothing new under the sun. These contribute to our ability to intuit what may come about. Indeed, I think it is the better part of wisdom to apply what we know from the natural and divine revelation rather than wonder around blindly.


----------

